# R15 Codes and Shortcuts



## eengert

Has anyone discovered any codes to enable hidden features on the R15? Or maybe even just some shortcuts to get to oft-used screens? Post them here so a FAQ can be developed. Thanks.

*Codes:*

- Force Software Update (if one exists): Reboot receiver, when you see the welcome screen press 0 2 4 6 8 and wait several seconds

- Select-play-select-9-select : this will turn on a timer during playback and also a realtime clock at bottom right of screen.

- In full video mode on a live channel...*From the front panel* press and hold the RIGHT directional, and then press the active button: This brings you to an Advanced Feature menu with options for an Internal Destacker, Phone Settings, Service Settings, System Diagnostics.

- Clear and Delete: Push the Red Reset Button...When the Screen goes from Blue To Black, hold the DOWN ARROW and RECORD button for 5 seconds

*Shortcuts:*

- Press GUIDE twice to view the guide (rather than GUIDE and then SELECT to choose a filter...annoying)

- Press DASH (-) twice to quickly delete a selection from MyVOD (Be CAREFUL...this does not provide any warning message!)

- Press the BLUE button while in full screen to bring up the one-line channel guide (while in this mode, you can enter a different channel number to check guide info without actually changing the channel)

- Press the BLUE button to hide the meter banner while FF, REW, etc. (can anyone suggest some better wording for this one?)

- Press the YELLOW button twice (or 3x) while viewing a program to select between alternate audio options for programs that have multiple audio options

- To compensate for the lack of FF reaction compensation like TIVO has, the best known method to date is to use FFx2 and then instead of pressing play, press the jump back (instant replay) button. This seems to work approximately the same way as the TIVO FF compensation.


----------



## LockMD

sure would be nice just to hit one button to get to the guide. 

guide twice or guide select (same difference) yes?


GOOD idea though, I was wondering the same thing and was about to post something to this effect.


----------



## eengert

LockMD said:


> sure would be nice just to hit one button to get to the guide.
> 
> guide twice or guide select (same difference) yes?


Agreed that you shouldn't need a "shortcut" to get to the guide! :nono: That's why it's on the enhancements list.

GUIDE twice or GUIDE, SELECT...same thing, yes. But I consider GUIDE twice a slight shortcut because you don't have to move your thumb to find the SELECT key after pressing GUIDE.


----------



## Clint Lamor

eengert said:


> Agreed that you shouldn't need a "shortcut" to get to the guide! :nono: That's why it's on the enhancements list.
> 
> GUIDE twice or GUIDE, SELECT...same thing, yes. But I consider GUIDE twice a slight shortcut because you don't have to move your thumb to find the SELECT key after pressing GUIDE.


I didn't have any luck but I was TRYING to look up codes and shorcuts for the Sky+ DVR, wondering if there ARE any if they would work with our DVR's.


----------



## jamieh1

try this, reset reciever, once welcome screen shows hit 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote.
SOFTWARE UPDATE 

Works on D10, H10


----------



## eengert

jamielee said:


> try this, reset reciever, once welcome screen shows hit 0 2 4 6 8 on the remote.
> SOFTWARE UPDATE
> 
> Works on D10, H10


Yes, that does work on the R15 if you don't already have the latest version.


----------



## Malibu13

eengert said:


> Yes, that does work on the R15 if you don't already have the latest version.


works like a charm! i used this code on the day i set up my R15. i did this immediately at the "powering up" screen when i first plugged in the receiver. by doing this, i was not bugged with the reboots during setup as others have reported.


----------



## Malibu13

if no one has seen this, there is a simple shortcut to displaying just the "channel banner" while watching a program if you don't want to be bothered with hitting the "info" key and seeing the info just sitting there on the screen until you press the "info key" again in order to get rid of it. i have found myself actually forgetting what channel i'm on and just want a short reminder of what it is.

just press the "yellow button" and you'll get the "channel banner" only. although it's minor for some, i find it annoying to have to press the info button again to get rid of it.


----------



## Malibu13

eengert said:


> Yes, that does work on the R15 if you don't already have the latest version.


not quite correct unless i'm missing something..........i used the 02468 the first time i powered up the R15 and it downloaded the latest version 0108F..........so out of curiousity, i restarted the R15 tonite and keyed in the 02468 again and it downloaded the 0108F once again. 

i thought this was odd, so i did it a second time and it downloaded again. the version still shows 0108F under "system info" but now has a "comma" behind it that i did not notice previously (0108F,)


----------



## eengert

db54 said:


> not quite correct unless i'm missing something..........i used the 02468 the first time i powered up the R15 and it downloaded the latest version 0108F..........so out of curiousity, i restarted the R15 tonite and keyed in the 02468 again and it downloaded the 0108F once again.
> 
> i thought this was odd, so i did it a second time and it downloaded again. the version still shows 0108F under "system info" but now has a "comma" behind it that i did not notice previously (0108F,)


You're correct. I noticed that last night as well when I had to reboot and figured I'd see if any updates were available. I guess it just forces your receiver to download the latest update, even if you already have it.


----------



## SJ Bear Hunter

Just thought I would pass this along.

Whenever I am using the FF X2 or faster to get past the commercials I like to use the pause button when I reach the show I am watching, it stops on a dime for me and then hit play.

I do use a Harmony 880, but I am sure this would work with the default remote.


----------



## fergiej

SJ Bear Hunter said:


> Just thought I would pass this along.
> 
> Whenever I am using the FF X2 or faster to get past the commercials I like to use the pause button when I reach the show I am watching, it stops on a dime for me and then hit play.
> 
> I do use a Harmony 880, but I am sure this would work with the default remote.


I started doing this this weekend and it IS a bit better than hitting play. I also will hit replay a couple of times to get me back to the beginning. One wierd thing, though. On the Simpson's episode last night, I FF's through the first commercial break and hit pause. When I replayed, instead of 6 seconds, it went back 6 minutes. That was really strange. It's the only time I've seen it do it, but it did it each time. It was so fast, I had to look to see what the heck was going on.


----------



## EmployeeoftheMonth

A new annoyance is when I hit "pause" and when hit "play" to resume, experience the audio off for a few seconds as it resumes playing.


----------



## joecool1964

EmployeeoftheMonth said:


> A new annoyance is when I hit "pause" and when hit "play" to resume, experience the audio off for a few seconds as it resumes playing.


I thought it was rather odd that when I fast forward thru commercials and hit the play button, if I hit the skip back button it will take me back about 5-7 seconds, but if I hit the skip ahead button it takes me to the end of the recording? What's with that???


----------



## eengert

joecool1964 said:


> I thought it was rather odd that when I fast forward thru commercials and hit the play button, if I hit the skip back button it will take me back about 5-7 seconds, but if I hit the skip ahead button it takes me to the end of the recording? What's with that???


That's standard on both TIVOs and the R15. The "skip back" button is an instant replay button. The "skip forward" button is actually a toggle. Press once to skip to the end of the recording/buffer, press again to skip to the beginning of the recording/buffer.


----------



## qwert750

Just so I understand, is it true that there is no 30 second advance on the R15? The advance button on the remote does not accomplish this? I current have a DISH PVR and want to change over to Directv, but this is a real deal breaker for me. The 30 second advance is the MOST used button on my remote. 

Thanks for your help...


----------



## ISWIZ

As of yet the "skip" button has not been found. It is on the list we'd like to see fixed. It never was "officially" on TIVO either.


----------



## mvaneps

SJ Bear Hunter- Thanks for the pause button tip!!! This almost makes it bearable to live without the 30 sec skip.



SJ Bear Hunter said:


> Just thought I would pass this along.
> 
> Whenever I am using the FF X2 or faster to get past the commercials I like to use the pause button when I reach the show I am watching, it stops on a dime for me and then hit play.
> 
> I do use a Harmony 880, but I am sure this would work with the default remote.


----------



## Igor

Pressing the blue button while in full screen brings up a more functional version of channel banner. In addition to current show name, it is possible to browse to other channels like in the guide.


----------



## ISWIZ

Tip: On FF, hit "blue" button twice to clear banner at bottom


----------



## pjo1966

Is there a trick to having a slow-mo feature? There's no slow button and I saw nothing in the manual.


----------



## carl6

Slow motion is implemented by pressing and holding the play button during normal playback.

Carl


----------



## ISWIZ

Nice conflict feature:

If you ask to record where 2 shows are already to be recorded you get 4 options:

1. Cancel first show
2. Cancel second show
3. Cancel this recording
4. Record Next - it then records the next showing that has no conflict


----------



## ad301

ISWIZ said:


> Nice conflict feature:
> 
> If you ask to record where 2 shows are already to be recorded you get 4 options:
> 
> 1. Cancel first show
> 2. Cancel second show
> 3. Cancel this recording
> 4. Record Next - it then records the next showing that has no conflict


If your conflicts are series links and you choose 1 or 2, does it cancel just the conflicting episode, or the entire series link?


----------



## Vermonster

As noted by DB54, when watching a program you can display the channel banner by pressing the yellow button. In addition, for programs that have multiple audio options, you can select between audio options by pressing the yellow button a second (or third) time.

VT


----------



## ISWIZ

ad301 said:


> If your conflicts are series links and you choose 1 or 2, does it cancel just the conflicting episode, or the entire series link?


I can't answer that as of yet I have always chosen to record next. Sorry. If I get another one thatconflicts I'll give it a try.

Speaking of the "yellow" button and audio, I stumbled on that one :eek2: after one of my programs was suddenly in Spanish. Took awhile to figure which button I was "testing" at the time.


----------



## pjo1966

eengert said:


> - Press the BLUE button while in full screen to bring up the one-line channel guide


I like the fact that while you're in this mode you can enter a different channel number to check guide info without actually changing the channel.


----------



## Malibu13

Vermonster said:


> As noted by DB54, when watching a program you can display the channel banner by pressing the yellow button. In addition, for programs that have multiple audio options, you can select between audio options by pressing the yellow button a second (or third) time.
> 
> VT


believe it or not, when i first posted this "shortcut" as i thought it to be, i did not actually know about the audio selection feature.


----------



## fredo

ad301 said:


> If your conflicts are series links and you choose 1 or 2, does it cancel just the conflicting episode, or the entire series link?


I tried this last night, if you choose to cancel 1 or 2 and it is a series link, it will just cancel that one episode and not the entire series link.

A shortcut I have found, if you are on MyVOD screen and you highlight a program and press the play button, it will start playing that program. Instead of having to highlight the program, then selecting it and choosing Play from the menu.


----------



## Manchesters

For those that might be interested, I have resorted to just mashing down the "skip back" button after doing FF to get to the start of the segment after I gallop passed the point I want. Works great, but don't know if it might be doing any damage to the unit???


----------



## Malibu13

maybe this should not be classified as a "shortcut" but it is a fix for the audio drop-out after a recording resumes after "pause".

after pausing your program, simply hit the "6 sec. replay button" when you want to resume "play" and you'll get the audio back immediately without the "dropout".


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So does the skip advance button work at all on the remote? If not what does it do, if anything?


----------



## Clint Lamor

theratpatrol said:


> So does the skip advance button work at all on the remote? If not what does it do, if anything?


If you mean the button on the right side of the remote across from the skip back, it seems to take you to about 1 min before the end of the program.


----------



## fredo

Kanyon71 said:


> If you mean the button on the right side of the remote across from the skip back, it seems to take you to about 1 min before the end of the program.


This is correct, but also if you press it again, it will take you to the beginning of the recording.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

TIP

If you want to change the default recording options for all new series records you have to go into a current series record or make a new one and then select the tab for series link and then hit the menu button. You will then have an options on the menu for defaults. You can then choose the defaults that it will use for all new series records. The only thing that it doesn't do is give you the choice to keep all episodes it only let you choose 1,2,3,4 and 5 for the defaults, although you can go back into the recording and change it to keep all. I really wish they had an option for 10 episodes like the UTV did.


----------



## garyswri

Saw this somewhere. 

Select-play-select-9-select ----this will turn on a timer during playback and also a realtime clock at bottom right of screen. 

Only thing is I turn this on and no longer want this feature but can't turn it off.


----------



## tall1

garyswri said:


> Saw this somewhere.
> 
> Select-play-select-9-select ----this will turn on a timer during playback and also a realtime clock at bottom right of screen.
> 
> Only thing is I turn this on and no longer want this feature but can't turn it off.


Repeat the sequence. The timer and clock will disappear the next time you playback a recording. I got so used to the timer, I have it on all the time.


----------



## rkkeller

Wasn't SPS9S a DirecTiVo code ? Has anyone tried any of the other DirecTivo codes with the R-15 to see if any of them work too ? I will try later tonight when I get home.


Rich


----------



## tall1

rkkeller said:


> Wasn't SPS9S a DirecTiVo code ? Has anyone tried any of the other DirecTivo codes with the R-15 to see if any of them work too ? I will try later tonight when I get home.
> 
> Rich


It didn't work for me on the R15.


----------



## rkkeller

To be honest, I never tried it as it used to distract me with the R-10. Maybe I will try it when I get home tonight. 


Rich


----------



## fergiej

tall1 said:


> It didn't work for me on the R15.


Me neither. All I got was a bunch of subtle "boops".


----------



## rkkeller

I tried it too and the SPS9S does not work on the R-15. I tried it when watching TV, when watching a prerecorded show and when in some of the menus just for the heck of it. I also tried a lot of codes that work on the R-10 and none worked with the R-15.

Has anyone REALLY made the SPS9S work on the R-15's ?

Rich


----------



## Baraccus

This is a major plus for Sunday Ticket subscribers.
If you push the red button on the remote, the screen shrinks just enough to give you all the scores, Quarter and time of all the other games. It also tells you who has the ball and if someone is in the red zone. From this screen you can also toggle around to a game and push the Green button and it gives you game stats, push it again and it give you individual stats, again and it gives you scoring plays. If you push select while a game is highlighted it goes right to that game. …..I’m in heaven this makes flipping through all the games much easier. It’s also great for fantasy stats!!!!!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Baraccus said:


> This is a major plus for Sunday Ticket subscribers.
> If you push the red button on the remote, the screen shrinks just enough to give you all the scores, Quarter and time of all the other games. It also tells you who has the ball and if someone is in the red zone. From this screen you can also toggle around to a game and push the Green button and it gives you game stats, push it again and it give you individual stats, again and it gives you scoring plays. If you push select while a game is highlighted it goes right to that game. &#8230;..I'm in heaven this makes flipping through all the games much easier. It's also great for fantasy stats!!!!!!!


Ok, thats one good thing about the R15, anything else?


----------



## Wolffpack

That does sound cool. I've looked at those MIX channels with my DTivo but that's all you can do is look.


----------



## maltacourte

I'm new here and I just wanted to enter into the foray of R15 problems.

I just got my R15 yesterday, was all excited and have come to regret getting one. I wish I had done more research beforehand.

I came from the TIVO generation and much prefer it. I want to give it a shot though as I do like some things better but not by much.

I will start with the software update to see how that responds, but I am not having any luck getting it to update.

Currently, it says this:

*Original Ver: 0x1044

Past Upgrade: 0x1044

Future Upgrade: None Scheduled*

I know that the latest update is 109A but I can't get it to download. I have tried the reboot and 0 2 4 6 8 trick more than 8 times but it never downloads it.

Am I missing something? Also, does anyone know what software I have currently? Is it super old?, seems to be based on the numbers.

I called "Tech Support" at DirecTV and while the first lady had the audacity to tell me she has never heard any complaints or issues with the R15, the second Tier support group did at least acknowledge issues. I did confirm with him that the dual tuner "lost" buffer issue is on the list for improvements/fixes. He had no information as to when an update would be available for that though.

I would appreaciate any help whatsoever, and if this update does not do the trick I will be looking for an R10. Though I would have to pay for it, they won't take the R15 back and swap it out. Too bad!

Thanks.


----------



## maltacourte

Addendum to last post:

The "tech support" gentleman at DirecTV told me that the software updates go out daily at 2 AM Pacific time. Does anyone have experience with this being accurate? I did not recieve the update last night and it was plugged in all night.


----------



## carl6

You are definately one software upgrade short. Several people have suggested the 02468 procedure, but I don't think I've ever read a post from someone who has confirmed that it worked (I think it was specifically for the D10 receiver).
-
I believe the main change in 109A had to do with caller ID problems that caused the R15 to lock up. No one has identified a specific list of fixes anyplace that I am aware of.
-
The main problems that are currently being worked on have to do with series recording first runs versus repeats, and with certain channel authorizations (inability to record or in some cases even watch channels you are supposed to get). Rumors are that fix will be out "sooner than later", perhaps in the next few weeks.
-
Rumor also has it that D* is planning to add the dual live buffer capability, but there has been no indication as to when that might happen. It is not as high a priority as fixing the actual problems, so it may or may not be in the next upgrade.
-
And yes, most TiVo users have complained about the operating differences (look and feel, remote, etc.) of the R15. I have both R10 and R15, and I like both. I don't use the dual buffers, so that isn't an issue for me. It is a bit difficult remembering every operating difference between them. However the R15 is standardized with the current run of D* receivers and is "easier to use" in an environment that has mixed standard receivers and a dvr, unless you are aleady used to using TiVo.
-
Carl


----------



## ISWIZ

The last upgrade 109A did go out at 2AM so the time is right. If you have not received it in a day or 2 I'd call them again and they can be sure your box is noted as needing it. Two things that may help. Put the box in "standby", (blue mystery circle off) when not using it, this "tells" the software it is not in use and it can do other things (similar to indexing on the TIVO) The other thing might be to power it off (unplug) and let it sit 30 seconds and plug it back in, that may help check for updates.

Last, Welcome!


----------



## bjflynn04

When I got my R15 it downloaded the 109a update not even 5 minutes after I got it activated and that was in the middle of the afternoon on December 29th.


----------



## Chilli_Dog

carl6 said:


> You are definately one software upgrade short. Several people have suggested the 02468 procedure, but I don't think I've ever read a post from someone who has confirmed that it worked (I think it was specifically for the D10 receiver).


Actually, it worked for me. I just got the R15 yesterday and forced the update through this procedure. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Clint Lamor

Chilli_Dog said:


> Actually, it worked for me. I just got the R15 yesterday and forced the update through this procedure. Worked like a charm!


It worked for me also but took me like 4-5 times to finally get it. I guess it's just timing and I didn't have the right timing at first


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball

It should get the download within the next 3 days. If it doesnt, then D* should replace the receiver at no charge. All active R15 receivers should now have the 109A software.


----------



## maltacourte

Thanks everyone. My unit finally did get the 109A update but I noticed little difference in function. The later updates will make more impact I hope. 

Just to be safe and for peace of mind, I picked up a Hughes SD-DVR80, a display unit (never plugged in according to the manager) at Circuit City for only $80.00. This way I can enjoy Tivo once again. I'll hang on to the R15 and once they can convince me it is a solid machine I will take it out of the closet. 

D* told me that I could not send my R15 back and that if I placed an order for a R10, I could still end up with another R15. :nono2: 

I am sorry but there is no excuse for that in my humble opinion. The equivalent in another industry might sound like this: "Hi, I would like to get the Big Mac and a large fry." Answer - "Ok, just so you know, we can take your order but when you get your food, you might get a cheeseburger and a apple pie."  

so anyway, I am happy now, only thing that sucked was I had to order a phone line, but thats ok, I wanted one anyway. 

Peace out.


----------



## Bobman

I tried about 20 times and the 02468 code does not work for me. I entered the code from the very second I reset the box until the TV picture appeared. I dont see how I could have missed anything as I just pressed 02468024680246802468 constantly.

As a test, I reset the box three times and did the same thing every time.


I just edited this: I will try again at the proper time like someone mentioned.


----------



## Clint Lamor

Bobman said:


> I tried about 20 times and the 02468 code does not work. I entered the code from the very second I reset the box until the TV picture appeared. I dont see how I could have missed anything as I just pressed 02468024680246802468 constantly.
> 
> As a test, I reset the box three times and did the same thing every time.


I wonder if you have to start it at the right time, maybe just repeatedly pushing them messes up the sequence. I know when I just kept pressing them it never worked. Then I found a post about the exact time to do it, I tried it and it worked.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Kanyon71 said:


> I wonder if you have to start it at the right time, maybe just repeatedly pushing them messes up the sequence. I know when I just kept pressing them it never worked. Then I found a post about the exact time to do it, I tried it and it worked.


Is this the code for the 30 second skip?


----------



## bjflynn04

theratpatrol said:


> Is this the code for the 30 second skip?


No it is the code to force the receiver to update the software.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

bjflynn04 said:


> No it is the code to force the receiver to update the software.


Oh, I thought someone broke the code. Sorry.


----------



## vettegofast

How can you check the current firmware version? And what is the latest version?


----------



## gvaughn

vettegofast said:


> How can you check the current firmware version? And what is the latest version?


Good question. I was wondering what the latest version is as well. Also...as it seems like we might (wishful thinking?) have a number of updates over time to fix different problems...it might be helpful to create a thread discussing the most recent version number and perhaps user comments, etc...of any observed changes (for better or worse) with each upgrade. As the R15 isn't hackable, it may not be as helpful as it would be for a D*Tivo to know the differences since it seems there's less choice involved in whether to get the updates, it might still help someone to decide if they wanted to "force" an update or not...


----------



## Earl Bonovich

109a is the latest...

To check your software version:

Menu->Setup->Settings->Info

And from what it looks like (based on the three updates so far)... You will have no choice in upgrading or not.
If DirecTV pushes a new software version, right now there appears to be nothing you can do to stop it (short of unplugging the unit and not using it).


----------



## gvaughn

ebonovic said:


> And from what it looks like (based on the three updates so far)... You will have no choice in upgrading or not.
> If DirecTV pushes a new software version, right now there appears to be nothing you can do to stop it (short of unplugging the unit and not using it).


Yeah...but it seems some people are able to force the update to occur sooner than it might get done on it's own.


----------



## DVRNewbie

eengert said:


> Has anyone discovered any codes to enable hidden features on the R15? Or maybe even just some shortcuts to get to oft-used screens? Post them here so a FAQ can be developed. Thanks.
> 
> *Codes:*
> 
> - Force Software Update (if one exists): Reboot receiver, when you see the welcome screen press 0 2 4 6 8 and wait several seconds
> 
> - Select-play-select-9-select : this will turn on a timer during playback and also a realtime clock at bottom right of screen.
> 
> *Shortcuts:*
> 
> - Press GUIDE twice to view the guide (rather than GUIDE and then SELECT to choose a filter...annoying)
> 
> - Press DASH (-) twice to quickly delete a selection from MyVOD (Be CAREFUL...this does not provide any warning message!)
> 
> - Press the BLUE button while in full screen to bring up the one-line channel guide (while in this mode, you can enter a different channel number to check guide info without actually changing the channel)
> 
> - Press the BLUE button to hide the meter banner while FF, REW, etc. (can anyone suggest some better wording for this one?)
> 
> - Press the YELLOW button twice (or 3x) while viewing a program to select between alternate audio options for programs that have multiple audio options


RESET WORKS!! 

I was about ready to chuck the remote right through the screen. It responded so slowly (or not at all) to inputs. Especially, when I would request a 2X, 3X or 4X FF. Then, I would hit stop or play and nothing. I would hit play 5 times before it would finally resume play, and then I was 10 minutes into the show. I did the reset and now I have version 109A. The remote resumes play almost instantly and responds rapidly to requests for 2X, 3X, and 4X FF and RW. Thanks!!!


----------



## Malibu13

DVRNewbie, Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s 

Glad you stuck with it. There will be more failures and success to come. We're here to try and help with any issue we can.

Donnie


----------



## Malibu13

gvaughn said:


> Good question. I was wondering what the latest version is as well. Also...as it seems like we might (wishful thinking?) have a number of updates over time to fix different problems...it might be helpful to create a thread discussing the most recent version number and perhaps user comments, etc...of any observed changes (for better or worse) with each upgrade. As the R15 isn't hackable, it may not be as helpful as it would be for a D*Tivo to know the differences since it seems there's less choice involved in whether to get the updates, it might still help someone to decide if they wanted to "force" an update
> or not...


As ebonovic stated, we have no choice as to whether the "update" is received or not. As for discussion of update "version 109A", you may refer to this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49740


----------



## Earl Bonovich

gvaughn said:


> Yeah...but it seems some people are able to force the update to occur sooner than it might get done on it's own.


But that is only if the update is in the pipe stream.... We won't get anything unless DirecTV puts it there to be gotten.

I am still not 100% sure that code works yet, could be part of the restart protocol to check to see if there are any pending updates (90% sure that it works as many have reported it, but haven't tried it myself)

DirecTV usually roles things out based on geography (time zones) or access card ranges (older method), so not everyone is initilizing it at the same time, so if by chance there is an issue, they have an opportunity to miminize any problems.


----------



## eengert

ebonovic said:


> But that is only if the update is in the pipe stream.... We won't get anything unless DirecTV puts it there to be gotten.
> 
> I am still not 100% sure that code works yet, could be part of the restart protocol to check to see if there are any pending updates (90% sure that it works as many have reported it, but haven't tried it myself)
> 
> DirecTV usually roles things out based on geography (time zones) or access card ranges (older method), so not everyone is initilizing it at the same time, so if by chance there is an issue, they have an opportunity to miminize any problems.


I have verified that the 0 2 4 6 8 code absolutely works. I tested this shortly after receiving my R15. I had already gone to the latest version, which I think was 108F at the time. A few days later it locked up on me so I had to reboot. I figured I might as well check for any updates while it was rebooting, so I punched in the code at the welcome screen. Sure enough, it triggered a full download of the latest update. At first I was excited, thinking that I had a new version. But once it got all the way through downloading and installing the "update" I found that I was still on 108F. And, in fact, it wasn't until many weeks later that 109A came out. So the 0 2 4 6 8 code will work indiscriminately to download the latest update, even if you already have the latest version.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Hmm.... then I wonder if the 0 2 4 6 8 is the same as the old TiVo "panic" code (where it would reload from the "other partion") Kinda a OS Corrupt, replace with the backup version..

Where the "backup" version would also be the same segment that updates would go too...

Either way... Now I am 100% sure it works (well okay 99.9%, I still need to try it for myself...  )


----------



## Bobman

I tried 20+ times and could never get the 02468 code to work. I do have the latest version already and I dont know if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Chilli_Dog

Bobman said:


> I tried 20+ times and could never get the 02468 code to work. I do have the latest version already and I dont know if that has anything to do with it or not.


I tried it once (successfully) with an older software version. When it fired off, it downloaded 109a. I have not tried it since. It's feasible that D* disabled this feature in 109a. If I have a few extra minutes to kill, I'll try again to see if it still works.


----------



## RunnerFL

It works in 109a as well. It however only re-downloads 109a and reapplies it.


----------



## Bobman

I tried it again last night and 02468 still does nothing. 

Earl have you been able to make this work for you ?


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Code for Stacking/Destacking from

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51109



ebonovic said:


> Pretty cool... a nice feather in the cap for the R15
> 
> The change to the original post is... you can't do it from the remote.
> 
> When you have the R15 in full video mode on a live channel
> From the front panel hit and hold the RIGHT directional, and then press the active button.
> 
> Advanced Feature menu...
> 
> In that menu you can turn on the destacker....
> 
> Some phone settings; where you can setup dialout numbers (like if you need 9 to get an outside line, or call waiting prefixes).. and a place to do a modem test (you fill in the phone number)
> 
> Service settings: Normal or Special
> 
> LNB Stacked or unstacked
> 
> And the base page is a system diagnostic with some values (current tuner in use, signal strength on both tuners, NETWORK ID, Region ID)


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Out of fairness, it was chiefilliniwek who got the information from his Building's Tech guy. I just was able to confirm it with the people at directv and add the one tiny tidbit of information about using the front panel.


----------



## gvaughn

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Code for Stacking/Destacking from
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=51109


SWEET!!! I didn't know it had a destacker. Of course...for me, I already have two destackers from my old DSR6000. So...this brings up another question....

Would there be any difference at all between an external destacker and the internal destacker? Might the internal one be better (give a better signal - higher strength)? I only ask to see if I should switch from my external destackers to the internal destackers of the R15.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If you already have an R15... can't hurt to try.

It is plauseable (based on what I know about stackers), that you could use a 2ghz splitter, to give you your two inputs...

Activate the internal Destackers... boom..

(Honestly the destackers are doing nothing more then shifting a segment of the frequency range from the "stacked" point, back to where the reciever is expecting it)

If it does work... Then you can cash in on those two destackers (as they go for a good $$$ on ebay), and even that DSR6000 gets some good money.


----------



## walters

Another interesting question is, do you even need to connect two inputs if using the internal destacker? In other words, is there an internal splitter that comes into play when using the internal destacker? That would make physical hookup a bit nicer.


----------



## gvaughn

walters said:


> Another interesting question is, do you even need to connect two inputs if using the internal destacker? In other words, is there an internal splitter that comes into play when using the internal destacker? That would make physical hookup a bit nicer.


Good point.


----------



## Thunder7

walters said:


> Another interesting question is, do you even need to connect two inputs if using the internal destacker? In other words, is there an internal splitter that comes into play when using the internal destacker? That would make physical hookup a bit nicer.


I am new to this stacker/destacker stuff, so I apologize now....

What does this really mean? If you can set the receiver to be destacked, does that mean you can use a single line off the dish or multi-switch and then split it with a normal splitter for the 2 inputs (assuming a single line wouldnt do the same thing as you wonder)?

I was just getting ready to tackle getting a second line from my multi-switch to the new R15 this weekend.


----------



## walters

You can use a single line off the dish if you buy a stacked LNB. Or you can use a single line from a stacker (which gets both sides of a normal LNB as input). In either case you may or may not need to split it at the R15 installation point for the two inputs.

The advantage of stacking is that the stacked signal can be split indefinitely (up to signal strength limits, of course), which is why a lot of apartment buildings with a single community dish use them (otherwise each unit would have to have cable runs all the way to the dish, or at the very least a nearby multiswitch). It's a bit expensive for the home user considering the benefit isn't as great. But if I were doing my setup over again and all my receivers had built in stackers, I'd probably go that route (so I could have re-used the existing wiring from cable TV).


----------



## gvaughn

Thunder7 said:


> I am new to this stacker/destacker stuff, so I apologize now....
> 
> What does this really mean? If you can set the receiver to be destacked, does that mean you can use a single line off the dish or multi-switch and then split it with a normal splitter for the 2 inputs (assuming a single line wouldnt do the same thing as you wonder)?
> 
> I was just getting ready to tackle getting a second line from my multi-switch to the new R15 this weekend.


NO!

For a signal to be stacked in the first place...you must have a special stacking device that converts one of two LNB signals to a different frequency range and then "stacks" that converted signal with the second LNBs signal on a single Coax cable.

On the destacking end...the "destacker" (which the R15 is capable of being) then splits the two signals from the single coax back out to the 2 LNB frequency ranges and puts them onto two coax cables.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Clear and Delete:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=507868#post507868

-) Push the Red Reset Button
-) When the Screen goes from Blue To Black, hold the DOWN ARROW and RECORD button for 5 seconds


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Stacking/De-stacking-

I've heard that with the new dish (5 LNB) you can not use stacking/de-stacking equipment. So you're probably better off to run 2 cables anyway.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Yes and No...

Stacking is a very isolated solution now adays... HIGHLY not recommend, unless it is your absolutel last choice.

Most of the time it is in solutions like Condos and Apartment complexes where the install a common dish, but only have 1 wire running to a unit. VERY costly for them to re-wire the entire complex to have 2/4 feeds to each unit.

The new 5LNB actually *USES* stacking to push it signal along, it just isn't the same STACKING we are used to (That was isolated to just the 101 signal).

It is "diplexing" you can't do anymore with the 5LNB unit... because of the "STACKING" it is doing (it is now using the frequency range that the OTA signal wanted to use in a diplexed situation

You are ALWAYS better off to run 2 cables from a multiswitch/dish... as you will have access to all the SATS availalbe on your dish setup. The "cheap" (if you call $300 cheap) stacking solution is for the 101 sat only (thus no good if you want most of the HD package or internation items)


----------



## gvaughn

ebonovic said:


> You are ALWAYS better off to run 2 cables from a multiswitch/dish... as you will have access to all the SATS availalbe on your dish setup. The "cheap" (if you call $300 cheap) stacking solution is for the 101 sat only (thus no good if you want most of the HD package or internation items)


Up until the last year or so when HD has become more prevalent, your "average" user wasn't using more than the 101 sat anyway since it carries almost all of the D*TV basic SD programming (at least in the large markets). Granted the smaller markets, from what I understand, might be using a different satellite for their locals, depending on the area.


----------



## I8>DVR

eengert said:


> - Select-play-select-9-select : this will turn on a timer during
> playback and also a realtime clock at bottom right of screen.


Is their some other trick to this?? I cant seem to get it to work??

As I understand it, your supposed to press that series of keys while a
recorded show is playing back???? Is that correct??


----------



## chewwy420

I8>DVR said:


> Is their some other trick to this?? I cant seem to get it to work??
> 
> As I understand it, your supposed to press that series of keys while a
> recorded show is playing back???? Is that correct??


That trick is for the TiVo version only


----------



## mkmhr

LockMD said:


> sure would be nice just to hit one button to get to the guide.
> 
> guide twice or guide select (same difference) yes?
> 
> GOOD idea though, I was wondering the same thing and was about to post something to this effect.


Here we go, go into your guide right now by pressing guide twice.
Next, choose a show.
Watch your show, feel like browsing during this commercial? Then just push the "Back" button.

So long as you choose the programming you watch via the guide, all you have to do to get back in with just one button, is press the "Back" button!
Matter of fact this button is great no matter where you are in the menus as it does just what it says, takes ya back!

TIP: Only thing about this is that it is going to bring you back to the last place you were in the guide. For example, when you get up in the morning and the first thing you hit is the back button you will arrive at the last place and channel listing you were at the night before. For the most part the receiver will correct the time slot within a few moments but just be sure to check.

One more thing, this download you are forcing, the 02468 will end up doing more bad than good if the receiver does not need it done and in return you may want to be sure you have coverage.


----------



## Malibu13

mkmhr said:


> One more thing, this download you are forcing, the 02468 will end up doing more bad than good if the receiver does not need it done and in return you may want to be sure you have coverage.


mkmhr, Welcome to DBSTalk. This has been a topic discussed often. Can you supply us with info that will support this statement. I'm in no way disputing this, just want our members to know if this code could possibly cause damage or other issues with their R15's. (myself included)


----------



## rlambert7

Reply to post #8, by Donnie Byrd, in this thread:

<<if no one has seen this, there is a simple shortcut to displaying just the "channel banner" while watching a program if you don't want to be bothered with hitting the "info" key and seeing the info just sitting there on the screen until you press the "info key" again in order to get rid of it. i have found myself actually forgetting what channel i'm on and just want a short reminder of what it is.

just press the "yellow button" and you'll get the "channel banner" only. although it's minor for some, i find it annoying to have to press the info button again to get rid of it. >>

Well, I haven't done that (I guess pressing the info button a second time to remove the displayed info doesn't bother me that much), but I have done a similar thing. Sometimes while I'm playing back a recorded show I want to see how far allow it is. I just press the black, right-arrow "play" button, and it displays the "time meter" for show.


----------



## vettegofast

Last night I dash-dash'd on a single episode in the group and it deleted the whole group! Its also been lagging and freezing. Some shows I were recording got corrput when it froze. Anyone else have this?


----------



## ejohnson

1. Does anybody know how to remove recent searches individually, without clearing out all of them?

2. Does anybody know how to change the way the recorded shows are sorted in VOD, I would rather have them alphabetical.

Thanks
Erik


----------



## Malibu13

ejohnson said:


> 1. Does anybody know how to remove recent searches individually, without clearing out all of them?
> 
> 2. Does anybody know how to change the way the recorded shows are sorted in VOD, I would rather have them alphabetical.
> 
> Thanks
> Erik


Erik, Welcome to DBSTalk 

1..Highlight the item> press "select"> from the left menu select "delete"

2..Go into VOD> select "menu"> select "list by"


----------



## ISWIZ

Donnie Byrd said:


> Erik, Welcome to DBSTalk
> 
> 1..Highlight the item> press "select"> from the left menu select "delete"
> 
> 2..Go into VOD> select "menu"> select "list by"


You can also go into MENU, RECENT FINDS, then hit MENU again and a choice of MARK AND DELETE will bring all the FINDS up, highlight and hitting SELECT will mark them (green square I believe) then arrow to continue and DELETE ALL MARKED will clear the ones you checked.


----------



## Malibu13

forgot that one Dave, Thanks


----------



## ISWIZ

Donnie,

I'm curious, I sometimes find 5 or 6 "local channel" numbers in there like I did a FINDBY on them and I or my spouse has not. Always the same channels too. I wondered if anyone else noticed that?


----------



## ejohnson

Thanks for the help guys (Donnie & Dave)

Erik


----------



## Malibu13

ISWIZ said:


> Donnie,
> 
> I'm curious, I sometimes find 5 or 6 "local channel" numbers in there like I did a FINDBY on them and I or my spouse has not. Always the same channels too. I wondered if anyone else noticed that?


Yep........and i can't delete the suckers either. :nono2: I've tried several times to do so, but no-go.


----------



## Malibu13

ejohnson said:


> Thanks for the help guys (Donnie & Dave)
> 
> Erik


----------



## ISWIZ

Donnie Byrd said:


> Yep........and i can't delete the suckers either. :nono2: I've tried several times to do so, but no-go.


Use the MARK AND DELETE method I gave above. That should do it.


----------



## Malibu13

ISWIZ said:


> Use the MARK AND DELETE method I gave above. That should do it.


Thanks again Dave.  ......as i knew of the "M & D", i was not aware that it was available in that feature. :grin: 
(i gotta look deep more often  )


----------



## vettegofast

My R15 froze on me when i was doing a search by title. I had to red button it. More programs which used to be set to record the series are no longer in the to do list. When i go back and set them it only records the one show and doesnt set the whole season anymore. Any tips?


----------



## Earl Bonovich

If your unit just restarted... The guide isn't filled in yet... Give it about 8 hours or so. To speed up the process... put the unit into standby mode.


----------



## qwerty

For BOBMAN and others having trouble with Force Download.

You have to reset the receiver with the "red button", and enter 02468 at the welcome screen.

Resetting with the remote in settings/setup won't work.


----------



## Wolffpack

I've forced the download using the RESET in SETTING/SETUP quite a few times. Worked for me.


----------

